# Sara Lee kidded! Help afterbirth not shed!!



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Today I put about my doe kidding early. Shortly after I put it on, I went out to check on her and she was having contractions. At about 3:30 she had the first one. She ended up having 2 bucks and 1 doe. The 2 bucks have wattles. They are all healthy and energetic. I am pretty sure they had the due date wrong. I forgot to weigh them so plan to in the morning. They are Oberhasli/Alpine but look pure Oberhasli. She is a very good mom and needed no help. She hasn't shed the afterbirth yet so she still could have another one. Thank you all the advice!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

OMG they are adorable!! The doe is very attractive as well! 
Congrats :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Those 3 cuties certainly don't look premature at all! Mama's due date was definately wrong :wink:

Congrats on 3 adorable babies :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Congrats! How cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

so cute! And three! Congrats


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

They are super cute! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Beautiful babies and mama too!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Aww....they are adorable........ :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Adorable! And with a mom name like Sara Lee... will there be a Twinkie in the group? :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Oh my goodness...... I love them. They are so beautiful and so is momma. I have a reg. alpine that color and look forward to seeing her what color her babies will be. Congratulations.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Love the color! Congratulations!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

cute babies :greengrin: Grats :thumb:


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Sooo cute and triplets too!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

 Adorable congrats!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Congratulations! Those are adorable!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

They weighed in at: buck 7.2, buck 7.8, and doe 6.4


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

Congrats again...those are some really nicely put together kids!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded!*

So darn cute! Congrats so much! Very Cute  
You have names yet?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sara Lee kidded! Help afterbirth not shed!!!*

She shed one afterbirth but the other is still hanging out. It has been 28 hours. She has been laying down all day except to get up and eat a few bites of hay. She did eat the same amount of grain she always does. And she is still pushing off and on. She hasn't made any noise all day when she is normally a pretty vocal goat. What should I do?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I worry when a new mum stays down all the time. I have found that when they are done, they will stand up, if they are still going they will keep sitting down all the time. 

Personally I would put a hand in there to check for no more babies. It is probably just the afterbirth she is trying to get rid of but it never hurts to double check just to be sure. Lube your hand/arm well as she will be dry this long after birthing the other three. If it just feels like mush then its just membranes, if its a baby you will feel it - it may be positioned wrong in which case you will have to reposition it and pull it out. She will be exhausted by now. Be warned if there is a baby it will probably be dead by now. 

If it is just afterbirth, you can give oxytocin up to I THINK 48 hrs but double check with a vet (or someone here help me) cos I cant remember if its 24 hrs or 48hrs. In any case you can give it while the cervix is open and if you've gone in to see if there's another kid you should know if the cervix is open. 

Most important is to start her on antibiotics - for several reasons. Always give antibiotics if you have put your hand into a doe. And if she retains the afterbirth, even if she doesnt drop it, antibiotics will help her deal with potential infection as a retained afterbirth if truly retained for weeks or months gets really gross in there. But with antibiotics, they are usually fine, no worries at all. Never try to pull the afterbirth out as the attachments to the uterus can rupture and she can bleed out. 

Many congratulations on the kids, they are ridiculously stinking cute! 

Hope all goes well with mama


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with the oxytocin shot. It is needed at this point. Also, in cattle if they hold their placenta, there is no milk or at least very little milk. Likely the same for the goats. Hope those little cute kiddos get enough. How adorable and a very rich looking color. You take very good care of your goats. They look great.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------

